# Re-arranging the Forums Home Page



## dad of four (Feb 19, 2013)

OK, I realize this comes under the heading of OCD...

One of the forums I read the most is Electric Smokers.

Judging by the number of threads, the Smoking Supplies & Equip is pretty popular.

But... There it is under Cold Smoking & Recipes.

Ughhh. This requires me to scroll an extra 1/2 second per visit.

Any chance this Sub-Form could be moved up the page?


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2013)

DOF, morning....  You can go to any forum....   Click on subscribe....  then any new stuff that is entered will show up in your subscriptions... when you have the button clicked.....

Dave


----------

